# Howdy



## AlanV (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Im a noob here
Ordered TT on Monday  Cant Wait.
Now sure when it will arrive yet, apparently Ill get the build week info next week. Hopefully its not too long!

Alan


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum

What Spec have you gone for?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlanV (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you. 

I went for the TTS, Phantom Black exterior and lava red and black interior. No other options.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Alan,
welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first get your TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## AlanV (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone



YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome first get your TT then join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


I will do


----------

